# neue Hardware für 300€ - Tipps?



## Homunculus (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo, mir stehen 300-350€ zur Verfügung. Im Moment bin ich auf einem 

Athlon 3700+ Prozessor
asus A8N sli Painboard
Nvidia Gforce 7800GT Grafikkarte
1024MB DDR1 Ram
470V-Netzteil

...Rechner unterwegs (2 Jahre alt)
ich arbeite hauptsächlich mit 3ds max (mental- und vray-renderer) und zbrush und kaufe alles bei ebay

Welchen Prozessor und welches Mainboard sollte ich mir zulegen?

Die Bewertungstabelle der PcGamesHardware sagt mir irgendwie überhaupt nichts außer, dass AMD/Athlon immer noch am billigsten ist, aber was ist das für eine neue Sockelklasse AM2+?

danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Februar 2008)

Ich würde dir zu einer neuen CPU raten. Etwa einem Core 2 Duo. Denn die AMD-CPUs bringen im Moment Pries-/Leistungstechnisch einfach weniger als Intel. In jedem Fall würde ich dir dazu raten einen Quadcore zu kaufen. Denn 3Ds Max kann imho alle 4 Kerne nutzen. Das dürfte das Rendern entsprechend beschleunigen. Ein Core 2 Duo würde aber natürlich auch gehen. Dahingehend sind die neuen CPUs mit 45nm zu empfehlen. Also E8xxx und Q9xxx ...
Und dazu eben ein neues Mainboard und da der Ram so preiswert ist etwa DDR2 667MHz Ram ...
Sollte bei Ebay it etwas Glück für 350€ zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Homunculus (21. Februar 2008)

hmm, ok, also da ich für die CPU 150-175€ ausgeben wollte (bei amazon liegt dieselbe Hardware im Bereich von 220€), scheinen

"Core Duo E6850" und "Core 2 Quad Q6600" 

am besten in den Preisbereich zu passen, alle anderen Q-Modelle sind übelst überteuert. Und mit welcher Windows und 3ds max Version ist denn die Q-Reihe überhaupt kompatibel: 32bit, 64bit, oder 86bit? 
Aber was ist an Athlon-CPUs eigentlich so schlecht? Vor zwei Jahren waren die klar besser, und die scheinen auch eine "Phenom"-Reihe im Bereich von 200€ anzubieten


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Februar 2008)

Die AMD CPUs sind nciht schlecht. Die Intels sind im Moment durch die Core-Serie einfach um Längen besser. Übrigens solltest du einmal auf den aktuellen Stand kommen und die E6er und Q6er beiseite lassen. Die sind faktisch schon wieder Alteisen. Aktuelle sind wie gesagt E8 und Q9 ...
Die sehen preislich auch wieder anders aus.


----------



## Homunculus (21. Februar 2008)

Zu den beiden Serien finde ich noch nicht mal irgendwelche Angebote, was sie kosten werden, will ich schon gar nicht wissen. Welcher Prozessor wäre denn jetzt für 150€ bei ebay am besten?


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Februar 2008)

Für 150€ bekommst du bei Ebay keinen Quadcore ...

Ein Core 2 Duo E8200 wäre eine Möglichkeit ...


----------



## Homunculus (21. Februar 2008)

also empfiehlst du mir eher E8XXX, statt Q6XXX ?


----------



## fluessig (21. Februar 2008)

Ich empfehle dir den Q6600 statt jeglichem E8XXX. Mehr Kerne bringen beim Rendern einfach mehr (Edit: bei den genannten Prozessoren  )! Ein einzelner E8XXX Kern müsste von der Geschwindigkeit 2 Kerne des Q6600 schlagen, bzw. der E8XX müsste doppelt so schnell sein wie ein E6600 - so weit ist die Technik dann doch noch nicht. Die Q9XX liegen weit entfernt deiner Preisvorstellung.

Wenn du Fakten brauchst, hier ist ein 3DSMax Benchmark mit den Prozessoren:
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html

(und wie du dort siehst steckt der Q6600 nebenbei sogar noch jede neue Phenom CPU locker weg)


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2008)

Bin der Meinung, dass es kein topaktueller 45nm Prozessor sein muss. Die sind n bissel kühler, verbrauchen n bissel weniger Strom. Wenn der Unterschied allerdings nur 10-20Eur sind, dann natürlich zum Neuen greifen. Und - wie fluessig schon sagte - natürlich nen Quad, wenn es das Portemonaie zulässt.

Die Core2Duo und die Quads lassen sich Hölle übertakten - ohne großen Aufwand und ohne großes Risiko !

mfg chmee


----------



## Homunculus (22. Februar 2008)

danke flüssig; hast mir mit der Antwort sehr geholfen


----------

